# Futurama - Bender's Big Score



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 2, 2007)

It's the recent Futurama DVD movie, well, first of the four DVD movies. I must say... IT WAS FREAKIN' AWESOME!

It has that mix of humor and sadness (like most of the best Futurama episodes). It also featured cameos!

We will miss you, Lars!

*OMG FOOD!*







*Golden Death Stars vs. Brannigan and Company!*






*Cameos are go!*






*Al Gore FTW!*


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 7, 2007)

Futurama is the single best animated TV series of all time and ever.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 7, 2007)

Futuramama rocks!!

I loved Benders big score too, it had the usual pace same great humor and lulz. But this moie had a little something extra up its sleve, if your a romantic a romance fan, you're going to lawv it. If you hate romantical stuffs its still great becasue its futurama!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 9, 2007)

The interesting bit about Futurama is that while it uses pop-culture in jokes, it's quite minimal - that, or the in-joke type of comedy is a lot more used.


----------



## HonorableThief (Dec 9, 2007)

The movie was really, REALLY smart, surprisingly. I can't wait for the next one.

*SPOILER: *Seymore was never allow after all! :3


----------



## machine146 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've heard so much stuff about it. I'm hopefully going to get it for Christmas I've heard nothing but great reviews on it.


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 9, 2007)

holy crap I almost forgot about the movie x.x
I used to be a major Futurama nut, to the extent that I had a .AVI of every existing episode on my hard drive. It never gets old.
Movie = Must have!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2007)

^Me as well. I also got them in my iPod.

Can't wait for Beats with a Hundred Backs.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Dec 10, 2007)

I love Futurama, and I liked the movie quite a bit.

I'm pretty amazed at how they managed to cram in just about every character thats ever been on the show. (Well... I guess Lrrr's cameo was a little forced, but thats really a nitpick. All things considered its kinda nice to see him anyway, wouldn't want him left out.)

I'm also amazed at how they managed to have all the characters on the show in it and still have it be fun, and even clever at that. I do however think that if you don't know much about Futurama the movie isn't quite that accessible (Its likely somewhat confusing then.) And that if you do like Futurama but aren't to fond of romance plots or the Fry/Leela coupling, its probably not as good as it might otherwise be either (Though personally I love the coupling so its good.)

Also... Hannukah Zombie!


----------

